# Upper station controls



## mdmack (Mar 23, 2011)

So I've been thinking of adding controls to the crowd nest in my cape and have done some research and am still a little confused. I have a single 225 e-tech. I plan to go the morse control route but cannot figure out for the life of me which unit I need. Mt3 vs, S, vs ch5400p. Hopefully someone on here can chime in and let me know which model is the easiest to hook up. I know it's as simple as crew my leads from my engine in one side of the control and then the leads going to my upper station in the other, but the teleflex website isn't very helpful in figuring out which units to use. Any help would be greatly appreciated. And if anyone had a set of controls that might work for me I am interested in buying.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Well.....It's not that simple.....


> I know it's as simple as crew my leads from my engine in one side of the control and then the leads going to my upper station in the other


The reason is the cables you have now are not the 33c series if they are hooked to a 
Evenruide.

Look at the pix's of the cable ends.

http://www.seastarsolutions.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/c1-xtreme.pdf


You will be using the 33c style cables.....ONLY use Teleflex Extreame cables! 
You will thank me down the road.
http://www.seastarsolutions.com/pro...control-cables-and-accessories/xtreme-cables/

Then you need the adapters to go from 33c style to the Evenruide.

http://www.jmsonline.net/kit-adapter-for-3400-3300.htm

MT-3 control is NOT designed for dual stations.

The Twin S control has a small footprint....Important in a lot of cases.

http://www.seastarsolutions.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/mcsa5-s_twin-s.pdf


Then you will need a Trim/Tilt switch.

A single momentary On-OFF-On switch will work or you can use one of these.

http://www.seastarsolutions.com/pro...al-single-action/pro-trim-international-only/

I bet you will need to blank over the existing control box hole, as the Twin S will be smaller.


----------



## Emerald Coast Fab (Oct 7, 2013)

Use the teleflex DTS system. You can then link two etec shifters together. This will leave your trim on the handles.


----------



## mdmack (Mar 23, 2011)

X-shark thanks for all that info that helps a TON, one question though, if a small footprint is not too much of a concern which control unit would you suggest? 

ECF trust me if I could afford the DTS I would go that route, but it's a lot of coin


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes I'd go Fly-By Wire....In fact..I did twice.....The Mako had Fl-by wire. Dual station....Twin motors....The parts cost $5K

The Parker has a New 2013 DF-300Ap. It has Fly-By Wire....2nd station parts cost $2K
---------------------------
Back to your question. Still the Twin S.

But I can not emphasize this enough...Change ALL cables to Teleflex Extremes.


----------



## mdmack (Mar 23, 2011)

X shark ..... I will most definitely go with the teleflex extremes, one more question. For the neutral safety switch, do I have to install them in both sets of controls or only one set?


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

Be sure you have room somewhere for all the stuff that needs to travel from the lower helm to the upper. You will have two cables, three hydraulic lines then the wiring for the start and stop. You will need a kill lanyard at the upper station.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Adding to what Ken said....The standard rigging hose is 2in. You don't want that.

You want 2 1/2in.....Here is the place that sells it by the foot. It's the ONLY place that sells by the foot...I did a LOT of digging.

http://www.fisheriessupply.com/th-marine-rigging-flanges-and-kits


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

Recently rerigged both stations on the Searay I have been converting/rebuilding. Definitely go with the extremes. You may want to take a look at Uflex as well. I redid my steering and shift on a skiff and after doing some reading of reviews, went with Uflex. Cables comparable with extremes but didn't require adaptors for Evinrude hookup. The Uflex steering I replaced the Teleflex steering with is a better design and overall cost was lower. Not sure if they have an application which will suit your rig. I never would have considered Uflex until I read some of the reviews and tech info. Anyone looking at replacing steering/cables may want to check them out.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I too have switched to Uflex....Tired of low hour Teleflex stuff leaking.


The lower helm on mine is still Teleflex as well as the hoses from lower helm to the ram. They will get changed along the way.


----------

